# 7.5t license/test... idiots guide please!



## Bounty (23 May 2008)

For those that have done their 7.5t license test....

How many hours tuition did you have? Was it hourly lessons or an intensive course?
Approx how much did it cost you to learn?
What does the test (roughly!) entail?

And...

Is it really scary/weird driving something so big?!


----------



## rss07 (23 May 2008)

I did mine last year, but was 23 so did HGV to cover C1 and C. Would advise doing this if you can wait/are old enough, because you pay the same amount and have to do roughly the same test, and so you're as well to do the HGV. cost = vast, knocking on 900... that was for 4 day course, 3hrs per day, followed by test. AND that includes a resit!!!!! As I screwed up the first time!

Just do the course, I dont think there is a better way. Sorry!!! but its great to get it.


----------



## Bounty (23 May 2008)

I asked for donations towards it for my 21st 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thanks for your help, but just a couple more questions?
How much bigger is a HGV than your average 7.5t? (told you I needed an idiot's guide! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)
What maneuvers did the test require in terms of reversing? 

Bet you are loving the freedom - jealous!


----------



## laf88 (23 May 2008)

I did mine last year, did 3 days intensive training at £100 per day and my test on the 4th day cant remember how much that was but think about £90.  I would also advise doing your hgv if your old enough because its basically the same test and will cost you the same amount again if you every decide you want it. (i wasnt old enough to do it)test not too difficult they will expalin everything in your training. it was the hazard perception in the theory test that i found hard!


----------



## Bounty (23 May 2008)

I definitely want the HGV, but only as long as the HGV vehicle isn't completely mahoovise - it is a BIG jump from a Ford Ka to a lorry! 
I can vaguely rember the hazard perception from doing my car theory - more luck than judgement I think!


----------



## laf88 (23 May 2008)

The hgv is quite a bit bigger than the 7.5 ton but even though ive not done every1 i know says you get used to it really quickly.

In the test you start in a straight line then you have to reverse across and straighten up again between cones without hitting the barrier at the back.  Dont worry thou it is def the easiest thing in the test because you practise it lots and your instructor will tell you how to line it up in the mirrors so you know where to stop! sorry not a very good explaination but hard to decribe!


----------



## Bounty (23 May 2008)

Brilliant, thankyou, you've been really helpful 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Am going to pick up provisional application forms tomorrow


----------



## miketdt (23 May 2008)

On meeting your DSA Examiner they will check your license,then check your eye sight. You will be asked 5 vehicle safety check questions, your will then do the reversing exercise, then the braking exercise both off the road at the test centre. The braking exercise you will have 61 metres to get up to 20 mph and the brake to stop as you pass through 2 cones stopping promply under full control. You will be told to follow the road ahead unless road signs or marking state otherwise, or you are told to turn left or right. You must use all the controls smoothly correctly safely at the right time and drive competently.You will be asked to move off safely on the level from behind a parked car, uphill, downhill.Move off safely using effective observation checking blindspots and signalling correctly if required. You will do a gear changing exercise and drive about 30 miles in 75 mins. Learn to use your mirrors before changing speed or postion in the road, easy to say not easy to do all the time. Try to plan further ahead using the rolling momentum of the vehicle to prevent stopping unnecessaryly. Make progress as you drive keeping up with the flow of traffic. Do not speed.Keep a safe seperation distance from the  vehicle in front ie in dry conitions allow 1 metre minimum for every 1 mph of your speed. and there is more but eyes wandering on the keys may write more tomorrow night, good luck


----------



## Bounty (23 May 2008)

Oh wow, thankyou for taking the time to type all that out for me!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




I have a much better idea of what to practice in my own lorry now


----------

